# Found juvenile racing homer



## NrvsWrm (Jul 31, 2015)

We found a juvenile pigeon (see pic attached); we think it's a racing homer. No tags. We've been taking care of it for the past five days. It's fairly tame but mostly avoids contact. He started eating by himself today, so he's getting fairly independent. Let us know if you're interested in adopting him! We live in Highland Park, NJ.


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

No pic. showing


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Not likey a homer with no bands. Unless a feral mated with a homer and he looks like one.


----------



## NrvsWrm (Jul 31, 2015)

*Photo of the found pigeon youngster*

Here's a photo, taken this evening


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Are you clicking on the attachment icon and after you browse, do you click on upload? 
The pic you are attaching is actually not reflecting here.


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

I see the photo! And the owner must have not banded it as a chick because it's definetly a domestic homer


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes now I can see it, I think it was uploaded afterwards. 
I will believe maclofts for the breed tho, I don't have much idea of breeds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this youngster. I will move your thread to the adoption forum. Please keep us updated on the youngster. Thank you.*


----------



## NrvsWrm (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi all! We found a home for the pigeon. One of the racing homer breeders in our state took him in. Thank you for all the support and advice.


----------

